# Giving PPG a shot



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Recently I started the first phase of a small condo renovation. Because it's a relatively small project I though it would be a great project to try PPG products on.

I'm not very familiar with the PPG product line, but after talking with the store manager I spec'd:
Breakthrough Satin - Trim
Diamond 350 Eggshell - Walls and Bathroom
Ultra Hide 250 Flat - Ceiling

For those of you that are familiar with PPG, I'm curious what products you like to spec for the walls, trim, ceilings and bathrooms? 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm digging Manor Hall and 250 for walls and lids so far....nervous to try bt as its not brush friendly I understand?
Haven't found a trim product I like yet, so I've stuck with good ole pc...old habits die hard. 
Let us know your thoughts on bt!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

For such a large company I was amazed that PPG doesn't have more options for trim paints. 

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of Breakthrough for trim packs. It needs to be applied at such a thin millage, which makes it easy to get runs on jambs or fully cased windows where you have to spray from several angles with start and stop points to get full coverage.

Until I buy an AAA rig this is the last time I'll ever use BT. Fixing runs costs way to much $$$ and messes up my production schedule too much. For now I'll stick with SW Water Based Alkyd Urethane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas_painting (Aug 25, 2015)

I've used the dulux (Canada) version of PPG's products for years. I lean towards the diamond matte for walls (eggshell for bathrooms), ultra guide for ceilings and diamond pearl or semi for trim. 

Breakthrough is a great product if it's sprayed but it's not brush friendly as it dries to quickly for it to lay down properly (in my experience).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> For such a large company I was amazed that PPG doesn't have more options for trim paints.
> 
> Personally, I'm not a huge fan of Breakthrough for trim packs. It needs to be applied at such a thin millage, which makes it easy to get runs on jambs or fully cased windows where you have to spray from several angles with start and stop points to get full coverage.
> 
> ...


The old Porter Advantage 900 was a pretty good trim paint. I sold tons of it. I don't know what it is labelled as now, but you could ask your store or sales rep.


----------



## TomColonial (Sep 15, 2016)

I've used PPG Manor Hall for walls, the price I get on it is only slightly higher that Diamond 350, but Manor Hall lays out much better and you get better coverage. I do a lot of trim in PPG Porter Paint Super Premium Advantage 900, and my customers have been very happy with the results, it sprays pretty well also.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I use Manor Hall for wall and trim, no problems. I have them shoot a drop of black in the white trim for better hide. All ceilings get this


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Douglas_painting said:


> I've used the dulux (Canada) version of PPG's products for years. I lean towards the diamond matte for walls (eggshell for bathrooms), ultra guide for ceilings and diamond pearl or semi for trim.
> 
> Breakthrough is a great product if it's sprayed but it's not brush friendly as it dries to quickly for it to lay down properly (in my experience).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Same here. The only difference is for ceilings i only use X-pert High build dead flat. Honestly, you can't beat it. Has a sheen of 0-2. Actually dead flat. Looks amazing and my price is fantastic.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'll ask my store if they stock Advantage 900 or the Premium Ceiling paint. 

I'll also ask if they carry Dulux Diamond or what it's relabeled as in the US.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Benjamin Moore is the only company that is more concerned about making the best product possible rather than hitting a certain price point. Impervo is fantastic. So is Advance. They cost more but the ease of application, coverage and durability make up for it. All PPG does is raise prices and reformulate their paints using lower quality ingredients..


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Silk-n-touch eggshell for walls. 8595 ceiling and Advantage 900 for trim. If you do exterior ask about their Permanizer. I just got a letter through the mail from PPG and it said all prices are going up 5%. Ask your sales rep to make sure the price they give you won't be effected by the price increase. You'll be amazed what a sales rep can do for you just for asking. Hope this helps.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

007 Dave said:


> Silk-n-touch eggshell for walls. 8595 ceiling and Advantage 900 for trim. If you do exterior ask about their Permanizer. I just got a letter through the mail from PPG and it said all prices are going up 5%. Ask your sales rep to make sure the price they give you won't be effected by the price increase. You'll be amazed what a sales rep can do for you just for asking. Hope this helps.


PPG raising prices again?? Gas goes up? Price goes up. Spill in the gulf? Prices go up. Natural disaster ? Prices go up. Anything is an excuse for them. Maybe if their paint was higher quality? Maybe if R&D was to make paint better instead of how corners could be cut. 10 years ago I only used PPG stuff but some evil corporate overlords got a hold of things and quality went to hell. Remember the all plastic cans? When they completely changed their color deck? Went through a youth movement and forced out the old guys who had been there forever? It went from Hi Greg, what you need today? to Do you have an account with us? overnight.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Advantage 900 is awesome trim paint. Super adhesive. Ppg has a few good primers. Thats about it. Products nowhere near as good as BenMoore.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Greg Mrakich said:


> PPG raising prices again?? Gas goes up? Price goes up. Spill in the gulf? Prices go up. Natural disaster ? Prices go up. Anything is an excuse for them. Maybe if their paint was higher quality? Maybe if R&D was to make paint better instead of how corners could be cut. 10 years ago I only used PPG stuff but some evil corporate overlords got a hold of things and quality went to hell. Remember the all plastic cans? When they completely changed their color deck? Went through a youth movement and forced out the old guys who had been there forever? It went from Hi Greg, what you need today? to Do you have an account with us? overnight.


I know what you mean. A couple of years ago my wife had issues with a certain manager and she would not go in that store. But after that manager left we have had great service from them. I can't complain.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've also received the 5% increase letter. Not much to do about that on our end. Perhaps you could save it and plead for mercy on already sold jobs? 

I don't think that a 5% material increase should readily affect any residential repaint margins. What are you looking at really: 5% of 10% of the total job? 0.5% of the total.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

To the original question, I use PPG 6-2 drywall primer exclusively for new drywall. It's good stuff.

I generally use Manor Hall for interior and exterior, and Seal Grip acrylic for exterior priming.

PPG (available to me, at least)is weak on interior trim paint options. I once used some Manor Hall alkyd/acrylic, but it was not to my liking. I formerly used the industrial enamel, but that was a straight alykd/oil. Breakthrough is good, but best sprayed.

Some guys seem to use the DTM for trim. I haven't tried it for that, so I couldn't say. It works pretty well for it's intended purpose, I'll say.

For the very small bit of painted trim in my own home, I scavenge up the old school BM Impervo. I really love the way it looks and works, but I'm not going around putting it on anyone else's house, although I gladly would if so requested.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

after dealing with Sherwin Williams 40% & 30% off sale
and their BS every month i'll gladly pay PPG 5% more

what a racket ... how many of you can offer a "sale" like this 10 times a year and still stay in business? 

It's sad when a homeowner get's a better price at Sherwin Williams then a professional painter

i'm very happy with PPG , price & service :thumbup:

. rant over 

.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

All of the good stuff is still there...it's just relabeled. For example, the can may say "industrial use only". That is where the good products reside.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

S-W is like a jewelry store. They get a ton of business during the 40% off sales and they still make a 35% gross margin! It's all perception. The moms & pops stores cannot afford to play the same game . . . 






Repaint Florida said:


> after dealing with Sherwin Williams 40% & 30% off sale
> and their BS every month i'll gladly pay PPG 5% more
> 
> what a racket ... how many of you can offer a "sale" like this 10 times a year and still stay in business?
> ...


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> after dealing with Sherwin Williams 40% & 30% off sale
> and their BS every month i'll gladly pay PPG 5% more
> 
> what a racket ... how many of you can offer a "sale" like this 10 times a year and still stay in business?
> ...


Should I tell you about the PPG sale?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PPG6-2 on new drywall....price/product is superb via a 5er. SICO Evolution Eggshell on walls....Price is INCREDIBLE for once a year deal for me with 18 mths to pay with no interest or fees . Ditto on the SICO Evolution Pearl for doors/trims . SICO Evolution Ceiling FLat for ceilings...although I can buy the PPG Ceiling Premium stuff 5 bucks a can cheaper....but my memory tells me it does not go as far...??? Baths get the K&B from PPG or SICO . Our local hardware store handles both SICO and PPG . One stop shopping ....I like . 

I have been busy....have not posted in a bit....hope everyone is well .


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

SWPB said:


> S-W is like a jewelry store. They get a ton of business during the 40% off sales and they still make a 35% gross margin! It's all perception. The moms & pops stores cannot afford to play the same game . . .




I like those sales, because inevitably some homeowner comes in asking for a painter, and inevitably they leave the store with one of my cards and a glowing recommendation. $20k in business last year came from SW employee referrals, so I'll deal with some of the corporate BS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

